# Skype & esound

## Hungry Hugo

Hallo Leute,

habe mich mal an Skype gamacht. Alles funktioniert bis auf den Sound. Ich habe esound emerged und auch gestartet.

Wenn ich nun Skype starte sagt er das ->

```
/user/bin/skype: line 27: artsc-config: command not found

No running artsd or esd found

Starting skype without sound daemon
```

Ich denke das ich einfach nur das Script anpassen muss würde ich ja auch wenn ich es könnte...

Einfach die artsd Abfrage rausnehmen oder so...

```
#!/bin/bash

#

# Wrapper script to run Skype with sound wrapper when possible

logfile="${HOME}/.Skype/skype.log"

progname="skype"

progpath="/opt/${progname}/"

progopts="--resources-path ${progpath}"

shellcheck1=` which artsshell 2> /dev/null `

shellcheck2=` which esd 2> /dev/null `

artsdcheck=` ps x | grep artsd | grep -v grep `

## We use ps ax for esd as esd can be used globaly for all users.

esdcheck=` ps ax | grep "esd ." | grep -v grep `

skypecmd="${progpath}${progname}.bin"

wrapsound="yes"

[ "$1" == "oss" ] && wrapsound="no"

[ -d "$(dirname "${logfile}")" ] || mkdir "$(dirname "${logfile}")"

echo "===== " `date` " =====" > ${logfile}

if [[ -z ${shellcheck1} && -z ${shellcheck2} ]]

then

   echo "No installed artsshell or esd found"

   echo "Assuming you're running no sound daemon"

   echo "Starting ${progname} without a sound wrapper" | tee --append "${logfile}"

else

   if [[ ${wrapsound} == "yes" && ${shellcheck1} == $(artsc-config --arts-prefix)/bin/artsshell && -n ${artsdcheck} ]]

   then

      echo "Running artsd found"

      echo "Starting artsd wrapped ${progname}" | tee --append "${logfile}"

      skypecmd="env MALLOC_CHECK_=0 artsdsp -m ${skypecmd}"

   elif [[ ${wrapsound} == "yes" && ${shellcheck2} == /usr/bin/esd && -n ${esdcheck} ]]

   then

      echo "Running esd found"

      echo "Starting esd wrapped ${progname}" | tee --append "${logfile}"

      skypecmd="esddsp ${skypecmd}"

   else

      if [ ${wrapsound} == "yes" ]

      then

         echo "No running artsd or esd found"

      else

         echo "Use of sound-daemon disabled"

      fi

      echo "Starting ${progname} without sound daemon" | tee --append "${logfile}"

   fi

fi

#Going to "homedir"

cd ${progpath}

echo "${skypecmd} ${progopts}" >> ${logfile}

echo "=========================================="

${skypecmd} ${progopts} >> ${logfile} 2>> ${logfile}

if [[ $? -ne 0 ]] ; then

   echo "Running wrapped Skype failed, trying not-wrapped mode..."

   echo "=========================================="

   skypecmd="${progpath}${progname}.bin"

   ${skypecmd} ${progopts} >> ${logfile} 2>&1

fi

exit $?
```

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen??

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## name

```
su

/etc/init.d/esound start

```

und dann

```
skype
```

 *Quote:*   

> /user/bin/skype: line 27: artsc-config: command not found 

  < aehmm, das ist wenn /usr/bin/..

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi name,

 *name wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> su
> 
> ...

 

esound läuft schon ->

```
laptop / # rc-update add esound default

 * esound added to runlevel default

 * rc-update complete.

laptop / # /etc/init.d/esound start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting esound ...                                                    [ ok ]

laptop / # rc-update show

           alsasound |      default                  

                 alt |                               

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

            coldplug | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

         crypto-loop |                               

               cupsd |      default                  

                dbus |      default                  

                dhcp |                               

            dhcrelay |                               

          domainname | boot default                  

              esound |      default                  

                famd |                               

                 gpm |                               

              hdparm |                               

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug |      default                  

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                nscd |                               

          ntp-client |                               

                ntpd |      default                  

             numlock |                               

              pcmcia |                               

             portmap |                               

             proftpd |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

               samba |                               

           speedfreq |      default                  

                sshd |                               

           syndaemon |                               

           syslog-ng |      default                  

              torsmo |                               

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |                           
```

 *name wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   /user/bin/skype: line 27: artsc-config: command not found   < aehmm, das ist wenn /usr/bin/..

 

Das wird nach dem starten von skype ausgegeben...

 *Quote:*   

> laptop / # skype 
> 
> /usr/bin/skype: line 27: artsc-config: command not found
> 
> No running artsd or esd found
> ...

 

ist aber nicht direkt das Problem... sondern das er in dem oben geposteten Bash Script die Abfrage von Artsd kommt. Wenn ich oder

jemand der sich mit Bash Scripten auskennt das herausnimmt so das nur noch die ESD Abfrage drin ist könnte mein Problem behoben sein.

Nein ich habe nicht vor ARTS auf mein System zu machen da ich hier eine KDE freie Zone haben möchte dafür gibt es nun ja auch ESD.

Danke trotzdem  :Very Happy: .

PS: Was mich auch verwundert ist das in meinem Homeverzeichnis kein /.Skype angelegt wurde wo z.B. ein Logfile oder sonstiges drin steht.

Ich bin als Root auf der Maschine angemeldet --ja ich weiß nicht sicher... lieber einen User nehmen... will und brauch ich aber nicht-- dürfte aber nicht das Problem sein alle anderen Programme laufen ja auch ohne Probs.

EDIT: Habe eben noch mal geschaut die Frage mit dem nicht angelegten /.Skype Ordner im Homeverzeichnis hat sich erledigt...

Inhalt des skype.log

```

=====  Do Nov 24 20:21:07 CET 2005  =====

Starting skype without sound daemon

/opt/skype/skype.bin --resources-path /opt/skype/
```

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## psyqil

```
emerge alsa-oss

aoss skype
```

schon probiert?

<Ist mir ja ein Rätsel, das dieses Ding immer noch benutzt wird... funktioniert bei Dir kein dmix?>

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi psyqil,

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge alsa-oss
> 
> ...

 

also ich habe mal das oben stehende emerged jetzt wird der Auflegen-Sound abgespielt. Leider kann ich nichts weiter testen da keiner Online ist. Das hole ich aber noch nach.

Was ist dmix und wie kann ich es konfigurieren bzw. benutzen etc.?

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## name

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Hi psyqil,
> 
>  *psyqil wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Dmix

----------

## ibert

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

>  Leider kann ich nichts weiter testen da keiner Online ist. Das hole ich aber noch nach.

 

Ruf echo123 an.

ibert

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi,

 *name wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Dmix

 

danke für den Tipp ich teste das mal wenn ich wieder @home bin  :Very Happy: .

 *ibert wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Ruf echo123 an.

 

hmm ist das so ne Art Testteil oder ist das deine Skype ID? Wie gesagt bin gerade

unterwegs und habe nur nen 56k Zugang  :Sad:  werde es aber sofort testen wenn ich @home bin.

Danke für eure Hilfe. Wenn ich alles getestet habe melde ich mich noch mal.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## ibert

echo123 ist ein Testservice von Skype.

Skype arbeitet eigenen Angaben zufolge "intensiv" an ALSA funktionaliät. 

http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?t=37742&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Die Ankündigungen liegen allerdings schon einige Zeit zurück. Auf der anderen Seite steigt die bedingte Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es bald so weit sein müßte, da es noch nicht passiert ist.

Soundservern würde ich nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Skype eher ausweichen, und versuchen das mixen über alsa zu betreiben. (arts hatte bei mir häßliche Verzögerungen mit Skype produziert).

Skype sollte auch und gerade mit 56k Leitungen funktionieren...

ibert

----------

## musv

Hungry Hugo:

Irgendwas ist mit Deinem esound dann nicht in Ordnung. Die Abfrage von arts mußt du nicht rausmachen:

```

 skype

/usr/bin/skype: line 27: artsc-config: command not found

Running esd found

Starting esd wrapped skype

==========================================

```

Mein Rechner ist auch kde-freie Zone. Skype funktioniert mit esound ziemlich gut. Probier mal aus, ob du xmms über esound laufen lassen kannst - also Ausgabeplugin von arts mal testweise auf esound umstellen. Evtl. kannst du da schon irgendwelche Fehler bezüglich Deiner esound-Installation feststellen. 

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> <Ist mir ja ein Rätsel, das dieses Ding immer noch benutzt wird... funktioniert bei Dir kein dmix?>

 

Naja, es funktioniert halt _einfach_". Meine Soundkarte beherrscht Hardwaremixing (Audigy 1). Dmix war daher noch nicht notwendig. Mit dmix hab ich außerdem mal bissel rumgespielt, allerdings ist mir die alsa-Konfiguration irgendwie bis jetzt noch zu umständlich gewesen. Sämtliche gefundenen Howtos haben mir irgendwie nicht das erzählt, was ich gerne wissen wollte. Was spricht also dagegen esd für Skype zu benutzen?

 *ibert wrote:*   

> Soundservern würde ich nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Skype eher ausweichen,

 

Auch dem muß ich widersprechen. Erstmal ist die Soundqualität über Skype, wenn man ins normale Telefonnetz anruft, sowieso besch*****. Zu anderen Rechnern gehts halbwegs. Verzögerungen aufgrund des Soundservsers konnte ich nicht feststellen. 

Aber: Ohne Soundserver ist genau ein Anruf möglich. Danach bringt Skype die Meldung "Anruf fehlgeschlagen". Dann mußte ich Skype beenden und neustarten. Dann konnte ich wieder einmal anrufen. Seit Benutzung von esd läuft Skype einwandfrei.

Fazit: Skype in Verbindung mit esound funktioniert optimal, sofern man bei Skype von "optimal" sprechen kann/will.

----------

## SinoTech

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Aber: Ohne Soundserver ist genau ein Anruf möglich. Danach bringt Skype die Meldung "Anruf fehlgeschlagen". Dann mußte ich Skype beenden und neustarten. Dann konnte ich wieder einmal anrufen. Seit Benutzung von esd läuft Skype einwandfrei.
> ...

 

Tja, bei mir noch nicht einmal. Habe ich XMMS laufen oder so, bringt skype mir immer die Meldung "Problem with the sound device"  :Sad: .

Alle andren Programme teilen sich schön die Soundkarte .. nur Skype nicht  :Sad: 

Bei arts bricht skype ab  :Sad: 

Mit ESD hat es dann endlich funktioniert  :Smile: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

